# Who is the strongest character.



## Deagol (Nov 3, 2002)

*Poll: Who is the most strong-willed character?*

who is the strongest willed character in the lotr?


----------



## Confusticated (Nov 3, 2002)

While a lot of those people are very strong willed, I went with Frodo because he was put to the ultimate test. Aside from him we only see Saruman's breaking point. So who can be sure how far the others' will could take them.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 3, 2002)

I chose Sauron:



> And even I am dangerous. More dangerous than anything you shall ever see, lest you are brought to the dark throne itself.



Those were Gandalfs words. So Sauron was stronger than Gandalf and gandalf stronger than saruman.....


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *I chose Sauron:
> 
> Those were Gandalfs words. So Sauron was stronger than Gandalf and gandalf stronger than saruman..... *



What has that got to do with anything? We are talking about will power. 
I'll go with Frodo too, but I think that some others had the same amount of will-power : Gandalf,Bilbo,Aragorn,Sam... Galadriel should be on the list too.


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 3, 2002)

Yeah, I can imagine the length of Celeborn's leash.. 

But I go with Frodo too. I mean, I may not like him that much because of his sombre and dark mien, but damn he has some serious determination! I mean this guy does not give up!


----------



## Ravenna (Nov 3, 2002)

I chose Gandalf, he's the only character that we actually meet that never deviates from his chosen path, or doubts what he is doing, at least that we see. He is alone in his quest, even when in company because only he can see beyond the immediate, and appreciate fully what will happen if he fails.
All the other characters mentioned have many doubts, and often consider turning aside to the easier path, whilst Gandalf keeps straight on towards his goal, plus he holds the others to their aim when they waver.


----------



## Ariana Undomiel (Nov 3, 2002)

I chose Sam, although I wish I could have chosen two because it was a hard choice. The reason I chose Sam is because he never stopped following Frodo even when I he understood nothing of that was really going on. Also, when Sam thought that Frodo was dead, he took the ring onward even though he did not know where to go. Also, he carried Frodo on his back up the slopes of Mt. Doom. I think both Frodo and Sam had very strong will, but it was different.

~Ariana


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Nov 3, 2002)

i voted sam, but almost frodo. i think sam was strongest because he followed frodo even when he was scared and didn't know what was happening.


----------



## Elu Thingol (Nov 4, 2002)

I went with Frodo because he was the most determined to destroy the ring. I'm not sure if Sam possessed this determination.


----------



## Arvedui (Nov 4, 2002)

I'd go for Sam. He went through the same peril as Frodo, but he we never see him fail. He thinks Frodo is dead, and still he takes the Ring and is determined to fulfill the quest on his own! In Mordor, surrounded by enemies. IMO you need a lot of guts to do that.


----------



## flame (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *Yeah, I can imagine the length of Celeborn's leash..
> 
> But I go with Frodo too. I mean, I may not like him that much because of his sombre and dark mien, but damn he has some serious determination! I mean this guy does not give up!  *



yea, i chose frodo becouse of this. its hard to think a 50 year old hobbit, could be stabed by a morgul blade, hit by a ors'd spear, (ect) and still keep on going. but to me. noone is there strongest they have all got there advanteges and there disadvanteges


----------



## Bombadillo (Nov 4, 2002)

i choose gandalf, gandalf would be the strongest in the list, if not manwe and the other gods forbade him to show and unleash his true power.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 8, 2002)

this poll is very similar to "who is the true hero of lotr".So I'll answer in the same way.It's Sam.Check in the othe post why it is Sam.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 8, 2002)

It takes a real man to wrest a Palantir from Sauron... Aragorn, in other words. I also list his strength in the Eowyn situation, commanding the dead at the Paths of the Dead, resisting the ring when all that stood between him and it were a bunch of little guys, staring down the Mouth of Sauron, and waiting for his true love... what a hero!


----------



## Quercus (Nov 10, 2002)

There are a lot of strong willed characters in this story, but the only two who truly stayed on task throughout the adventure are Frodo and Sam. Sam’s devotion to Frodo is admirable, but it’s more a matter of blind determination than anything else. He originally had very little idea what he was getting himself into, and he remained blindly optimistic even as they trudged warily into Mordor. Frodo on the other hand, seemed to fully understand the ramifications of his task from the very beginning. He knew that what he had to do would be very difficult, if not impossible, and that he would probably lose his life in the process, yet his determination to try and accomplish the task that was set before him never wavered.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Nov 10, 2002)

I voted for Aragorn and I don't see how anyone, ANYONE can EVER persuade me that he is not the one!


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 10, 2002)

Elgee roots for Aragorn some more... then she swoons.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 11, 2002)

*Why Frodo?*

I can't understand how some could vote for Frodo?

Sure Frodo had determination and a great deal of willpower and inner strength -- but in the end he failed, the ring overcame him and he chose not to destroy it.

Sauron would have won had fate not brought Gollum to play his final part in the story.

Gandalf is the only one who could possibly have rivalled Sauron and in fact WAS the ultimate victor (thought the victory came from his ability to rally the forces of ME against him and not by his own overt actions)


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 11, 2002)

I think the issue is that most characters would've fallen to it long before... Gandalf was extremely tempted by it when Frodo first offered it to him... whereas Aragorn was offered it in the council of Elrond and turned it down rather non-challantly. 

However, I think Aragorn would've fallen to it before Frodo because it would be more of a temptation to one who A. had more will to use it and B. had a nation to save. 

I still think that he was "stronger," just more tempted.

Faramir is also a very strong character, though he was eventually weakened by the black breath and his father's contempt.


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 11, 2002)

I voted for Aragorn, but that is only because Bombadil is not on the poll, the Ring had absolutely no effect on him. Also I'm not sure if this would be strong-willed or having great faith/loyalty(I think the second choice there, but if it can somehow be seen as the first one, I'll put this anyway) but I think Beregond deserves more credit, he went against all orders and killed some of his colleagues to save Faramir, so I would say he it takes a lot of will power for him to do that, because Beregond was not one to disobey orders.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 11, 2002)

That is definately admireable loyalty, but I wouldn't call him strong willed. My view of Bere. was always passionate and without much self control (this is backed by no quotes, it was just a vague impression) a good man but not necessarily an extraordinary one.

There is something to say for Bombadil, but I think that was more power than will.


----------



## Weathergirl2006 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lhunithiliel _
> *I voted for Aragorn and I don't see how anyone, ANYONE can EVER persuade me that he is not the one! *


I agree


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 11, 2002)

Aragorn definately has many points in his favor. I voted for him.

1. Resisting the rings
2. Scary even to Ring Wraiths
3. Being able to endure being called Longshanks (etc) by an intollerable little snitch who is probably two feet shorter than you not to mention his lacking intellect.
4. Using the Palantir
5. Waiting for Arwen
6. Waiting for his kingdom
7. Have you ever seen anyone die so bravely and so galantly... heart break.


----------



## Proudfoots (Nov 12, 2002)

Quote: Sure Frodo had determination and a great deal of willpower and inner strength -- but in the end he failed, the ring overcame him and he chose not to destroy it.

I have to agree, Frodo was a sucker, a complainer...

sure, he carried the ring, and whinned all the way to mount doom
"mom, can i put the ring on yet...mom, can i put the ring on yet?"

as whiney as Luke "you're not my father" Skywalker

Sam is the man, he follows his boss, with no talk to benifits, danger pay or overtime, he cooks (no one else seems to care about food), he puts up with Frodo. He wants to kill Gollum and carry on.

If Sam had had his way, he would have wacked Gollum, carried Frodo to the brink of Mt. Doom, then pitched in the bloody ring and headed home.

If he could have left Frodo with Faramir and headed off solo he would have achieved things even faster...he could have avoided the battles of pelenor, theoden could have lived...

Frodo was weighed down with the Ring... Sam was weighed down with Frodo.

Sure, he starts off as a bit of a hick, no real travel outside of Hobbiton, but when the elves tell him how dangerous it is, when Frodo tries to talk him out of it, he knows that he has to go on. Elrond gives him a chance to go home, he choses duty over the shire in Lothlorien, Sam is the man, the hobbit, sorry, who defeats the dark lord in the end.

Long live Sam, saviour of Middle Earth, best cook in the four farthings

'foots


----------



## RosieGamgee (Nov 13, 2002)

*Sam Gamgee*

I completely agree, Sam has the hardest deal and he is by far the strongest willed of all the characters. He has the ring for a while but doesn't even hesitate to give it back to weak Frodo. Sam could easily have stayed with Gimli and Legolas, but he chose instead to follow Frodo to Mordor, all because he was so faithful, and he's the best character, for sure.


----------



## FREEDOM! (Nov 14, 2002)

I think Sam is the strongest because he was willing to go anywhere to protect Frodo and he was willing to do anything, come on i mean he jumped into the river to swim after Frodo and he didn't even know how to swim!! how many of us would do that??


----------



## flame (Nov 14, 2002)

yea sam is commited to help frodo, that he will do anything to help him.


----------



## Proudfoots (Nov 14, 2002)

Let's see more votes for SAM the silent sufferer, the greatest hobbit, the ring bearer!


----------



## flame (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Proudfoots _
> *Let's see more votes for SAM the silent sufferer, the greatest hobbit, the ring bearer! *


yea sam is silent suferer.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lhunithiliel _
> *I voted for Aragorn and I don't see how anyone, ANYONE can EVER persuade me that he is not the one! *


Lhun,this time I'm so sad,cause we have different opinions.I cannot agree about Aragorn.Sam is the one.


----------



## elf boy (Nov 15, 2002)

Hmmm very very tough question, I think it is a three way tie between gandalf, aragorn, and frodo. Sam comes in real close behind that....
I chose Frodo because he was put in the worst circumstances, and therefore was tested farther than the others.


----------



## FREEDOM! (Nov 16, 2002)

Ahh yes Frodo was put to the test, but in the end, he gave in!


----------



## Kelonus (Nov 17, 2002)

There were many strong-willed characters in his/her way. Its kind of hard to say who was the most strongest, but I go with Frodo for the simple fact that he had the burden of carrying the ring, as well as those coming after him to make it harder.


----------



## Elfarmari (Nov 17, 2002)

> I chose Gandalf, he's the only character that we actually meet that never deviates from his chosen path, or doubts what he is doing, at least that we see. He is alone in his quest, even when in company because only he can see beyond the immediate, and appreciate fully what will happen if he fails.
> All the other characters mentioned have many doubts, and often consider turning aside to the easier path, whilst Gandalf keeps straight on towards his goal, plus he holds the others to their aim when they waver.





> It takes a real man to wrest a Palantir from Sauron... Aragorn, in other words. I also list his strength in the Eowyn situation, commanding the dead at the Paths of the Dead, resisting the ring when all that stood between him and it were a bunch of little guys, staring down the Mouth of Sauron, and waiting for his true love... what a hero!



I believe Gandalf was a very strong character, but I would vote for Aragorn. Although unable to wield his full power, Gandalf was a Maia, while Aragorn was a 'mere' mortal man. Aragorn had the strength of will to empower others to do what was needed, as evidenced by his traveling the Path. Only his will allowed the Dunedain to follow this horrifying path.


----------



## Éomond (Nov 17, 2002)

I can't choose between Sauron and Frodo. It's to tuff for me. Sauron did everything he could to get the Ring, Frodo, it could have been easy to give up and die, but never did.


----------

